# FRANK



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

is this a red or piraya, it was bougthas a red but has developed 1 flame up his side. is ti just an abnormaltity or a piraya.

there a re few blurry pics but you can still see the flame thats why ikept them.

pls let me know. evereyone.......FRANK........


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

NEXT


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

NEXT


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

last one.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Common red belly (P. nattereri). Its not unusual (though a bit uncommon) to find that type of pattern on P. nattereri. Take care of it.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks frank just very unsure about it. wow i have a unusual specimen.

im so lucky.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Nice fish


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

cheers mate. thanks


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

cool, those are some well coloured red you have, def not a piraya though


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I HAVE ONE OF THOSE TOO!


----------

